# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  مشکل در convert بانک اکسل به SQL Server 2012

## hojjat1370

با سلام
در هنگام تبدیل فایل اکسل به SQL Server خطای Executing میده، لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟

----------

